# what have you learned "the hard way" about sheep?



## patandchickens (Jul 12, 2010)

Since there are now a good number of us who have recently taken up with sheep (er, so to speak), and I would guess it is as clear to everyone else as it is to me that the books and websites leave out some pretty important information , I thought I would start this thread.

I'll go first. I've learned that:

-- sheep can bump a latched 'people' door/doorknob open and get into the grain, so as with any other livestock (doh!) grain needs to be kept in sheepproof containers *and* it is worth adding a sheepproof gate to the doorway just in case.

-- shearing is a WONDERFUL hand treatment for dry cuticles etc, at least just shearing 2 sheep (maybe not so much 200 )

-- sheep are spring-loaded and easily go UP with considerable force, which is cute in a lamb but not cute when it is performed by an animal you are straddling for examination/treatment.

-- as further evidence that sheep are spring-loaded, it kind of HURTS when a ram butts you even if he only started from 4' away and is only meaning to express his feelings rather than actually hurt ya.

-- my two shetlands (one of whom is 2 years old, fat and especially unathletic) managed to CLIMB OVER a 6' chainlink fence panel, although I believe they only accomplished it b/c it was loose enough for their weight to push it over about 12" at the top so it was ever so slightly slanted. (They haven't done it since I affixed it slightly slanted back in *towards* them. OTOH maybe they are just lulling me into a false sense of security)

-- sheep have extremely, extremely cute noses  and like to sniff you very delicately, or have you 'pet' them in a way that suggests you are sniffing *them* delicately.

So what have YOU learned that the books don't tell ya?


Pat


----------



## warthog (Jul 12, 2010)

Not really had my two long enough yet.

But I am finding that it is a lot harder to train them to walk on a leash than it was with the goats.

That maybe because they were used to running with the herd.


----------



## Mea (Jul 14, 2010)

We learned, fairly quickly i might add, that the sheep stay up at night...plotting how best to drive us nuts !!!        I think they are in cahoots with the goats on that subject.


   And about the time we think we are starting to get a good idea of How to do things...we get taught a lesson on how Much we still need to learn  !!


----------



## Tall Pines (Aug 1, 2010)

Electric sheep netting from Premier1 is a must have for rotating pasture.

A folding wood fence panel(ours is two 3ftx6ft panels hinged in the middle) is by far the best thing for catching them to trim hooves and deworm.

They are suprisingly fast and agile when they think you want to catch them.

Using a crook to catch them in a 65x50ft pen is an exercise in futility.

Most of all, they are a very content, alert and smart animal.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 1, 2010)

I've learned that the foods the books say are toxic are not necessarily toxic to ALL breeds of sheep.

I've learned they don't drink very much, so big water containers full are a waste of time.  Sheep are real picky about water quality~at least mine are~so smaller containers refilled more often are optimal.

Banding is soooooo much more pleasant and efficient than cutting~both for the sheep AND the shepherd.

I've learned that hair sheep~I really have no experience with woollies~love good browse as much as good pasture. 

What grasses they won't touch all spring and summer suddenly become a real treat in the fall~I've read that the sugar content changes in the fescues after frost weather.  

I've learned that commercial de-wormers haven't been necessary for me, though this may not apply to your animals.

I've learned that using unpasteurized apple cider vinegar can really help sheep digest and absorb nutrients better and results in a fatter, healthier sheep on the grasses I have.  

I've learned that sheep are VERY smart, regardless of what old sheep men will tell you.

That they are much hardier than the old fellas tell you.

They don't eat much hay compared to cattle and horses. 

They are picky about their minerals and will devour some kinds and leave some completely alone, depending on the brand.

Their hooves are easier to trim than horses and pigs and they are virtually helpless once they are on their rumps with four feet in the air.  If you place their waterer on a cement block patio they will wear off their hooves for you.  

They are more easily led than driven~if you have food in your hand.

There is always an easy way to move them and a hard way...the easy way is the one you find after you have used the hard way for many sweat-filled and frustrating minutes.  

They can do a standing jump over a five foot cattle rack and land unscathed on the ground beside your truck....and will actually smirk at you as if to say, "And you thought THAT could contain ME????"

Electric, no matter how strong, will not keep a mama from her baby....she will brave the pain to answer his call and bust right through your fencing. 

Do not "help" her expel afterbirth, no matter how long it hangs out of her butt....this could leave pieces of the placenta inside and can be a source of infection.

The baby will not start breathing until the cord is broken by the sheep as she is turning around to lick him off.  Don't panic until this happens and he _still_ doesn't breath....   

Shiney but Dry little sheeple sprinkles are good, clumpy or squirty poops are not good.

They will run from ALL flies, not just bot flies...just in CASE its a bot fly.  

They form deep attachments to herd mates and can mourn for some time if they disappear.  

When they are quiet things are good...if you hear them talking a lot, check it out.


----------



## Aped (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll add what I've learned but since I only have one and it's my first experience with sheep, it may be more based solely on my sheep rather than sheep in general. 


sheep are much more fond of tree leaves than I thought they would be.

Sheep pee a lot! 

I have to agree with Beekissed that they form a very strong bond. Like in a day, if they are a lone sheep. Not so good when they bond with your nigerian buck and you'd like to move her in with the ladies. This will result is much baaing even if the only thing that separates her from her old friend is wire fence and she has about 5 new friends who clearly don't equal the one old one. 

Sheep are loud! I thought my goats were loud but my sheep is the loudest animal I have.  

Sometimes they're your buddy and sometimes they act like they've never seen you before in their life and they just need to get away now!

Not as mellow as goats, sheep always seem to be on alert. 

Even hair sheep are quite greasy. 

A little less picky about their hay than goats are, my goats anyway.


----------



## jenjscott (Aug 18, 2010)

Our sheep are my husband's sheep, and I learned that sheep don't say Baaaa at snack time, they say DAAAAD!

But seriously, I was surprised to find that ours graze very intently for short bursts, then back to the barn to rest.  This may change as the weather cools.


----------



## patandchickens (Aug 19, 2010)

My sheep are fascinated by our new 5-6 month old yellow lab. One of them seems completely convinced he's a sheep and wants to be his friend. The feeling is mutual (he appears to think they are funny-smelling dogs), although I am pretty sure that if I let him off the leash he would eventually try to play with them dog-fashion and they would run away and then bad things would happen. (But he is not going to BE off a short leash anywhere around the sheep, of course) 

Pat


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 19, 2010)

I have learnt that my sheep are far easier to handle than my pigs and they dont try to eat the chickens.
Our first year for the sheep and pigs second year for the cattle and 3rd year for the laying hens.
Some visitors like the cows and some like the pigs, not many like the free range chickens as they peck their toes but all seem to love the sheep and at lambing time the barn was full of neighbors.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 19, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> My sheep are fascinated by our new 5-6 month old yellow lab. One of them seems completely convinced he's a sheep and wants to be his friend. The feeling is mutual (he appears to think they are funny-smelling dogs), although I am pretty sure that if I let him off the leash he would eventually try to play with them dog-fashion and they would run away and then bad things would happen. (But he is not going to BE off a short leash anywhere around the sheep, of course)
> 
> Pat


Pat, the first time I saw my sheep thundering down the yard with my choco lab at their heels, I started running for the door!  Before I could even get outside, the game had reversed and the sheep were chasing the dog!  I stopped and watched the game that now is an evening ritual.  They have so much fun!  They will stop in the middle of the game and touch noses, the dog will bow down playfully...and the game is on once again!  Good exercise for all concerned and seems to burn off steam for everyone.  

 I simply LOVE to watch it...the poor dog has no playmates now that my older dog has arthritis.  She, of course, would never lower herself to play with a sheep.... 

After you get him trained to come to you or leave it, you might try to let him explore his new friends so you can subvert any undesirable behaviour he might display towards the sheep.


----------



## Karma Creek Farm (Sep 10, 2010)

Some great tips!

I have learned to treat an 'off' looking sheep as an emergency no matter what. They can go downhill faster than any other animal I've raised.

Sheep of all sizes can jump through a lasso loop.

Goats and sheep don't mix well, at least in smaller areas. The goats 'own' the food and are much rougher than the sheep.

I've learned that some sheep refuse to go into a shelter, even if that is where their salt/minerals are. I now put a loose mix in the shelter and a block outdoors as backup.

Rescue remedy works very well to calm sheep.

My experience is that wool breeds need more maintenance and food than hair breeds.

I've learned that I hate shearing. 

I've learned that it is way too easy to sell lambs - this is my 3rd year of having to buy lambs for my own freezer! I still need to learn to say 'sorry I'm sold out'.


----------



## Hillsvale (Sep 10, 2010)

Karma Creek Farm said:
			
		

> Some great tips!
> 
> 
> 
> Goats and sheep don't mix well, at least in smaller areas. The goats 'own' the food and are much rougher than the sheep.


I kept my two lambs and goat in the same shelter and they got along great... they all arrived the same day and were babies though, I wonder if that made a difference...

Goats are very rough but my kathadin lamb had horns... very funny to watch them rough house.


----------



## Karma Creek Farm (Sep 10, 2010)

I think lambs and kids would be fine to grow up together - I've only had the experience of adding adult or young goats into the flock. I did sell a bottle lamb to a girl who bought a kid for company, sounds like they are great friends.


----------

